# Do you re-use or chuck out fixer after developing a roll of film?



## benjyman345 (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you re-use or chuck out fixer after developing a roll of film?


----------



## Rusty_Tripod (Aug 25, 2007)

I reuse as long as feasible.

Rusty Tripod


----------



## deanimator (Aug 28, 2007)

Just read the instructions of the bottle or packet.
There you will see how many films you can fix before you have to chuck it.


----------

